# New husky pup



## McPaph (Dec 4, 2010)

This is my new pup Tank.
I got him in July at 8 weeks. He has gone through a lot. He started havering seizures about a month after I got him. He was in to everything. I caught him chewing on a sago bulb the first week. I thought that might be what caused them. It turns out that he is allergic to chicken. Anyway he has been a terror, knocked off my laptop off my bed and broke the hard drive. Haven't been able to afford a new one so I'm using my old slow computer that is a pain in the butt. He chews up everything if you leave him home alone. This is my second husky and they are personality packed, great with kids and they talk a lot. Love the guy to death.

Here's a pic of when I first got him





Here's a pic today. He loves to perch himself up on the chair and look out over my fence.





I hope the pictures are the right color and not to dark. I have been trying to dial in my old computer screen. All the pictures I have been looking at of the flowers have been too dark Butt I think I have it. If any of my pics are wrong please let me know, so i can adjust.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2010)

that's a lovely dog, u can tell he is a good one. 

my dog was a terror too for the first couple years...she grew out of it, and is a really special dog...


----------



## etex (Dec 4, 2010)

Tank is very photogenic!! Very cool dog!


----------



## Candace (Dec 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous. My dalmation was a terror as a puppy too. She chewed up my leather jacket, countless shoes and ate the walls. Some breeds are just little devils!


----------



## Hera (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, did he grow fast. Beautiful dog!!


----------



## McPaph (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks. Tell me about it, he can barely fit in that chair. Hes like a weed. Eats like one to.


----------



## McPaph (Dec 4, 2010)

He is definitely a little devil


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful eyes on this puppy.

Our puppy Spud (that I posted a couple months ago) is also rotten!!!

Mr Exuberance:sob:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks like he is already staking claim to the porch chairs


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2010)

What a beautiful dog!

You asked about your photos -- they look just fine. Very nice, in fact. Not too dark, not too light. Just right.


----------



## McPaph (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Dot


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## John M (Dec 4, 2010)

Tank is beautiful! I had a Siberian Husky when I was a kid. Loved him to bits. It was funny to read about all the mischief Tank has gotten into and at the end, you say "Love the guy to death"! LOL! A good dog can make you rethink what's important and what's not. Who needs a nice, fast laptop anyway!? LOL!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, I love this one !!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice dogs ! !!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 9, 2010)

My last dog was a Husky, and my all time favorite. I avoided the high energy, chewing phase by adopting a 6 year old from the local county shelter. It took a while to get her to bond to me, but once she did, wow, what a wonderful dog. Had 6 great years with her, she passed at the ripe old age of 12 years old.


----------



## McPaph (Dec 16, 2010)

John M said:


> Tank is beautiful! I had a Siberian Husky when I was a kid. Loved him to bits. It was funny to read about all the mischief Tank has gotten into and at the end, you say "Love the guy to death"! LOL! A good dog can make you rethink what's important and what's not. Who needs a nice, fast laptop anyway!? LOL!


Exactly John


----------



## McPaph (Dec 16, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> My last dog was a Husky, and my all time favorite. I avoided the high energy, chewing phase by adopting a 6 year old from the local county shelter. It took a while to get her to bond to me, but once she did, wow, what a wonderful dog. Had 6 great years with her, she passed at the ripe old age of 12 years old.


Im glad you got the 6 years with her Leo. Sorry she past.
My last Husky Jake past A year and a half ago at the age of 12. Raised him from a puppy too. He didn't chew much but I took him everywhere with me so he just wanted to go,go,go. He was one of the best dogs I ever had even all my friends still talk about him.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 24, 2010)

He's gorgeous.. :rollhappy:


----------



## Bolero (Dec 24, 2010)

Lovely! Great eyes too.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 24, 2010)

He's beautiful. Those eyes are amazing...(OMG was my response, was not expecting them)


----------

